# MN Grouse?



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone had success chasing grouse this year in Minnesota? None of my sources have ANY positive reports. In fact many are saying it is worse than last year.....which in my opinion was aweful. :eyeroll:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah I agree, I went out the two weekends right after opener and didnt get any. I saw one when we were driving in but by the time I got my shotgun out it was spooked. I also think that it is harder with all of the leaves still on the trees. Last year I had one good day but otherwise it was pretty slow, for all of the land and trails we have, I am very surprised that I only saw one. I hunt around grygla, where are you at?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a coworker that seems to be doing better than last year. the last two weekends they got 3 birds and 5 birds for two guys with no dogs. They say they are seeing quite a few birds.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think it is way better this year than last year were i hunt because we went out just last weekend and we had to atleast jumped 20 birds but we only got 5 and they seemed kinda spooked though and idk y. but yea it seems actually kinda good this year.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Was out last weekend, went for about an hour jumped 10, no shots. Still a little to many leaves.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well it is good to hear some people are seeing some.

I have reliable reports (and personal experience) that say Duluth area, Bemidgi, Motley and Aitkin areas are all real slow. Also many of my students over by Virginia are seeing very few birds.

I can't wait for the cycle to finally reach its peak again :roll:


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

I was hunting in leader when I seen all the birds, so not sure abouy the low number. work with a guy that is from Bemidji and they have shot about 15 and seen a lot more. So I suppose it is probably spotty everywhere.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea it must be just spotty because my land is by bagley and that is about a half hour away from bemidji and like i said we have been seing them all over just to leafy so you cant see them before they get spooked. so i guess you just have to get lucky on your land.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hunted northeastern Minnesota the weekend after grouse opener. Jumped 25-30 birds and shot 6...that's grouse hunting for ya! Difference between this year and last year is night and day. I still can't get over how many grouse we saw.


----------

